# Tiger woods PGA Tour



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Well do any of you own this game and if so what edition...id love to know all about your matches and sightings around the courses.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ive got 2006. ive won it on novice and intermediate and am now going for advanced. go me


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

I've got a bootleg '07 PC version. Tearing it up on npvice with my stats around 60 or so... got them up to abouit a 90avg and went to intermediate.... wow, putting is tough.

Turned it back down to novice until I max the stats out, then I'll go back up to int. and try that again.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

putting is the main difference between novice and intermidiate. 

youve just got to get used to hitting the ball a bit softer.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i've got 06 for xbox its so much fun to play multiplayer. betting on videogame golf is as fun as it comes. my low 18 is 49 at pebble as ben hogan


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If any of you have the 2004 version i would like to know if any of you have seen Bigfoot (Directly behind the 17th green at Sahalee CC are two yellow bushes. Behind the left bush there is a Bigfoot looking out from behind a tree. 
At the 12th hole, look to the left of the flag. You will notice that Bigfoot makes an appearance at this hole as well) and the lochness monster (On the 9th hole, turn to your left and look in the water. Keep watching and after about two minutes the Loch Ness Monster appears too your right and swims completely across the screen. You have to wait awhile, but keep watching) :cheeky4:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

bigfoot? yeah i played with him. he beat me 3&2


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tried a couple of versions of the Tiger Woods game. As a long time player of Access/MS Links, I could never get used to the differences in the look and feel of the TW game.... it just didn't work for me. I'm still an active member of the online Links community.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

EA Sports have only recently developed a putting system that is much more life like...by that i mean the more you pull the club back the firmir you hit it...it finally appeared in the 06 edition of Tiger Woods and wow how much harder the game got...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i find putting quite easy on 06. i never really played the other games so i dont know how much harder it got. what was it like before?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> i find putting quite easy on 06. i never really played the other games so i dont know how much harder it got. what was it like before?



what skill level do you have it on?


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

at the moment advanced its quite hard but intermediate and novice are easy.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> at the moment advanced its quite hard but intermediate and novice are easy.



Novice is cake, nothing difficult about the putting there. But Intermediate, damn... easy to 5-putt a hole


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

What do you think of the "tiger proofing" now that is hard


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

you dont get tiger proofing on 06. what is it?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not much of a video game player, but I think I would like to find a golf game to have fun with. I used to have a Jack Nicklaus endorsed game that I really liked, but it stopped working with some version of the Windows operating system made it incompatible.

Since I have a special Dell PC made for music and video, I would like to take advantage of that capability with a game that looks as realistic as possible. How about some suggestions???


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I'm not much of a video game player, but I think I would like to find a golf game to have fun with. I used to have a Jack Nicklaus endorsed game that I really liked, but it stopped working with some version of the Windows operating system made it incompatible.
> 
> Since I have a special Dell PC made for music and video, I would like to take advantage of that capability with a game that looks as realistic as possible. How about some suggestions???


I'm not impartial, but I'd go with Links 2003. The base game can be downloaded for a nominal fee, there are more than 1000 user designed courses available, including incredible renditions of such as Augusta National, Pebble Beach, Spyglass Hill, and many many others. There are also hundreds of fictional designs which could be real. You have the option of playing the stock game, or downloading and installing a version which is somply called "The Mod" which changes some of the ball and course physics to make the game play more like the conditions that the Pros face on the various Tours. I've been playing the Links series since 1997, and although the owners of the game rights have chosen not to release any new version since 2003, the game still looks and plays wonderfully, especially with the remarkable courses available. Check this site for more info: Links Corner


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I just picked up the TW'07 game for PS2 and it's pretty fun, but it's my first golf game ever. So far, I am still on the easy settings, but I've only had the game for the last 24 hours.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Fore! said:


> you dont get tiger proofing on 06. what is it?


You do. Well on ps2 you do.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Police said:


> You do. Well on ps2 you do.


not on the pc you dont.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats a bitch, i have tiger proofing on the 06 version, i only use it for multiplayer though because its too annoying, shots you think are good end up in hazards and the ball doesnt end up where you want it. Its really frustrating


----------

